

Ask HN: Can you customize the Facebook like button? - MichaelRihani

I vaguely remember seeing someone hack together variations of the Facebook like button for their website.  I'm wondering, can you edit the CSS or other parts of the code to change the size, color, and overall look of the like button?  Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you!
======
jmslau
Not sure if you are asking whether you can do it according to their policies,
or whether you can technically accomplish it. If you are asking the latter,
you can whatever you like with the button, then just call the Facebook Graph
API (<https://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/api/>) via Javascript
when the button is clicked.

Hope that helps.

~~~
MichaelRihani
Thank you!

------
bvirkler
According to the TOS (<http://www.facebook.com/brandpermissions/logos.php>)
you can change the size but nothing else.

"While you may scale the size to suit your needs, you may not modify the Like
Button in any other way (such as by changing the design)."

~~~
MichaelRihani
Great, thanks!

